# Selling knives/swords (illegal)



## godfather (Apr 14, 2006)

Was wondering how I would go about getting rid of (preferably selling) my knive collection. They have been stored under my bed for a while now.

have about 20 knvies, 1 sword, 1 battle axe.

90% of them I'm guessing are illegal.

If I can sell them at a business then please let me know where.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

You'd have to do some research and find some stores that specialize in knives and swords. What part of Mass are you in?


----------



## godfather (Apr 14, 2006)

Amherst


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Are knives and swords and stuff illegal in MA?
If they are I would hustle on up to NH and sell them at a fleamarket or ebay them and not sell them in MA.


----------

